# Hocthkiss sway bars



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Just ordered the hocthkiss sway bars for my 06 goat. Anyone have these installed and if so how happy/sad they are with them? I plan on installing them and my short shifter next saturday. Any info is appreciated. thanks...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I added sway bars last year and it improved body roll and handling in autocross. Worth the money.


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

Very happy!!! The hardest part is getting your stock front bar out. It's a twister puzzle.


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

I put mine on a few weeks ago. And I absolutely love them. Definitely worth the $.




Crisisman said:


> Very happy!!! The hardest part is getting your stock front bar out. It's a twister puzzle.


Really? I only had a hard time starting the threads on the two bolts in the rear.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I just wound up supporting the motor and dropping the front subframe enough to get it out. It wasn't too complicated.


----------

